# IO Error in XOpenDisplay. Kde se cuelga [Cerrado]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas gente. Nuevamente con un problema. Pense que luego de 3 dias se habia solucionado. Abro otro tema por que   el problema no es el mismo, da otros errores.

Aca empiezan:

```
Dec 26 09:04:08 Tuxito kdm[3498]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

Dec 26 09:04:09 Tuxito kdm: :0[3753]: pam_unix(kde-np:session): session closed for user pablo

Dec 26 09:04:09 Tuxito kdm: :0[10287]: IO Error in XOpenDisplay

Dec 26 09:04:09 Tuxito kdm[3498]: Display :0 cannot be opened

Dec 26 09:04:09 Tuxito kdm[3498]: Unable to fire up local display :0; disabling.

Dec 26 09:24:08 Tuxito -- MARK --

Dec 26 09:44:08 Tuxito -- MARK --

Dec 26 10:04:08 Tuxito -- MARK --

Dec 26 10:24:08 Tuxito -- MARK --

Dec 26 10:44:08 Tuxito -- MARK --

Dec 26 11:04:08 Tuxito -- MARK --

Dec 26 11:24:08 Tuxito -- MARK --

Dec 26 11:44:08 Tuxito -- MARK --

Dec 26 12:04:08 Tuxito -- MARK --

Dec 26 12:11:04 Tuxito pppd[4920]: No response to 3 echo-requests

Dec 26 12:11:04 Tuxito pppd[4920]: Serial link appears to be disconnected.

Dec 26 12:11:04 Tuxito pppd[4920]: Connect time 701.1 minutes.

Dec 26 12:11:04 Tuxito pppd[4920]: Sent 744871674 bytes, received 2062832129 bytes.

Dec 26 12:11:04 Tuxito pppd[4920]: Child process /etc/ppp/ip-down (pid 10298) terminated with signal 11

Dec 26 12:11:10 Tuxito pppd[4920]: Connection terminated.

Dec 26 12:11:10 Tuxito pppd[4920]: Modem hangup

Dec 26 12:11:10 Tuxito pppoe[4923]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 2538: Input/output error

Dec 26 12:11:10 Tuxito pppoe[4923]: Sent PADT

Dec 26 12:11:10 Tuxito pppd[4920]: Exit.

Dec 26 12:11:10 Tuxito udevd-event[10299]: run_program: '/lib/udev/net.sh' abnormal exit

Dec 26 12:26:16 Tuxito syslog-ng[4069]: Log statistics; processed='center(queued)=836', processed='center(received)=418', processed='destination(messages)=418', processed='destination(console_all)=418', processed='source(src)=41
```

Mi emerge --info:

```
Tuxito pablo # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 24 Dec 2007 07:00:03 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="es es_AR us"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib ace acpi alsa amr amuled ao arts artswrappersuid aspell berkdb bitmap-fonts bittorrent cairo cdr cdrom cisco cli cracklib crypt cups dhcp dri dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdepim kdm kdrive mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection scanner sdl session speex spell spl ssl tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode utempter v4l vcd vcdx vdr vorbis win32codecs x11vnc x86 xcomposite xine xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_AR us" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Nvidia:

```
*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 100.14.09

      Latest version installed: 100.14.09

```

Pruebas:

1) Quite dbus y hal, ya que lei que este problema puede venir por ahi.

2) Recompile xorg-server con estos USE afuera.

3) El HD y la Memoria Ram estan bien. La placa de Video pasa las pruebas del PC-Doctor correctamente.

Hice muchas cosas y pense se habia solucionado. Pero parece que no. Voy a seguir probando cosas.

Lo unico que les pido es ideas de cosas para probar. Sin la placa de Video AGP funciono bien durante 2 dias, como esta todo hoy funciono bien durante 3 dias, esto es con la AGP y varios cambios que realice. No puedo estar seguro que sin la placa AGP funcionara bien ya que necesitaria 1 semana para estar seguro.

Muchas gracias y mil disculpas por molestarlos.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Sat Jan 12, 2008 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

igual una pregunta tonta : si recompilas kdm/kdelibs se soluciona el problema ?

Los errores I/O normalmente suelen deberse a un error de hardware, aunque tb. puede significar que la aplicaición tiene problemas para acceder a determinados recursos, al menos en mi experiencia. 

saluetes

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Si lo hice hace un tiempo. Vos decis lo realice con estos nuevos parametros? Me parece que estos USE no tienen relacion con KDM ni con KDELIBS.

Buena idea de todos modos.

Quien da mas? jaja

Gracias gringo.

----------

## pacho2

¿Has probado a editar el /etc/rc.conf para usar kde y, simplemente, lanzarlo desde la consola con "startx"?

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

No. Deje de tener problemas por ahora. Voy a esperar un poco mas y ver que pasa, si el problema persiste voy a probarlo. Pacho2 Gracias.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Inconveniente solucionado:

Compile AGPART desde el kernel como *

Compile los binarios de Nvidia la ultima version de la pagina, la 169.

Mi chipset (Km266) no esta soportado por el AGP de nvidia

----------

